# DHL offices in Cyprus



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi!

The date is nearing for my move to Nicosia for university - just 3 months to go!

I would like to send some things over there in advance for when I arrive and my landlord said the best way to do this would be via DHL and then I can collect it from their offices. Does anyone know how long they keep parcels for so I know when I can send them from?

Thanks!
James


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

P'haps email them or check their web site.?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

How much stuff are you sending? Maybe you could send it to the University you will be attending.


----------

